

2nd Gen Asus Eee - New LCD Screen LED Backlit? - lieumorrison

I am simply looking for evidence as to whether the new 8.9in. LCD version of the Asus Eee will be LED back-lit like the first generation screens that are 7in Eees?<p>Please reply with any helpful links. :)<p>Best Links About the 2nd Gen Asus Eee I've Found So Far: (but still didn't answered my question...)<p>- http://blogs.zdnet.com/Ou/?p=1048
 - http://blog.laptopmag.com/eee-pc-to-get-intels-diamondville-hard-drives-and-fashion-forward-style
 - http://www.itwire.com/content/view/16970/1103/
======
iamwil
Usually, if we've got a question we'd like ask other Hacker News readers, we
preface it with "Ask YC: " or "Ask HN:" That helps us distinguish between
articles and discussions, thanks.

That said, we usually ask questions that you can't google.

------
lieumorrison
The links are all running together. :(

There are three links here, separated by a dash "-".

